# drakelow tunnels



## krisan (Dec 2, 2010)

i know this has been done quite a lot but thought i'd add my few pics too. it's my first biggish explore and only had my little digital camera!!




DSC01413 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01411 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01409 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01406 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01401 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01390 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01368 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01364 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01361 by rhihutchings, on Flickr




DSC01355 by rhihutchings, on Flickr


----------



## godzilla73 (Dec 2, 2010)

We spent some time looking for that switchboard, but both Fluffy and I got distracted looking at rusting diesel generators and the like....


----------



## krisan (Dec 2, 2010)

lol!! i was supposed to be on a paranormal investigation but got distracted urbexing!!!!


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2010)

When I was a wee girl, I was given a toy telephone exchange for Christmas one year...and it looked exactly like that one!  Except that it had handsets on too. 
Good urbexing, Krisan. hehe.


----------



## klempner69 (Dec 2, 2010)

I didnt see the black amperes panel with gauges..and I thought we saw everything!Foxy,have you still got that toy exchange?Bet its worth a bob or two.


----------



## Foxylady (Dec 2, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> Foxy,have you still got that toy exchange?Bet its worth a bob or two.


Sadly not.  I bet it would be worth something too, as it was made of metal.


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2010)

Did you enjoy the paranormal night? We have many many groups doing this for the next couple of years and I am interested in how people found them?

I might go on one but if I see something, I probably will be too paranoid to work in there again! Plenty of people I have spoken to who regularly go down there to work on the site have said they have seen, heard or experienced something out of the ordinary. 

I know most people in UE don't believe in spirits, but until I am proven wrong, I am open to anything.



klempner69 said:


> I didnt see the black amperes panel with gauges..and I thought we saw everything!



That is just back from the bar (walking away from the kitchen)


----------



## krisan (Dec 2, 2010)

i am part of a paranormal investigation group, fell into it through a friend of mine! i love it!!!! it kinda works with the urbexing thing too! regarding seeing things you don't really see much, that said we did have something thrown at us at drakelow! pm me if you want to know more!!

i have no idea where i found it!!! every part of the tunnels looked the same lol!!!!!!


----------



## tommo (Dec 2, 2010)

krisan said:


> i am part of a paranormal investigation group, fell into it through a friend of mine! i love it!!!! it kinda works with the urbexing thing too! regarding seeing things you don't really see much, that said we did have something thrown at us at drakelow! pm me if you want to know more!!
> 
> i have no idea where i found it!!! every part of the tunnels looked the same lol!!!!!!




what day did u go, i know there was a group of PI visiting on the 20th after we all left or was this on another trip they regually do there


----------



## Derelict-UK (Dec 2, 2010)

There are now 5 paranormal groups from all over the UK who will be coming to the complex. the last night was on the 27th.

More info can be found at www.drakelow-tunnels.co.uk and view the future events page.


----------



## krisan (Dec 3, 2010)

i went on the 20th of November. Am really looking forward to the next one!!! but again i think i will be more interested in the history!!!


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 3, 2010)

godzilla73 said:


> We spent some time looking for that switchboard, but both Fluffy and I got distracted looking at rusting diesel generators and the like....



Room 11, just off Tunnel 4


----------



## sYnc_below (Dec 3, 2010)

klempner69 said:


> I didnt see the black amperes panel with gauges..and I thought we saw everything!Foxy,have you still got that toy exchange?Bet its worth a bob or two.



There was a few of these, that one above was in Battery Room East with a neat Mercury Arc Rectifier in the same cabinet, there was another excellent old Newman Mains Switch in the Shadow Factory area tucked away in a side room too


----------



## fluffy5518 (Dec 3, 2010)

Nice little reprt Krisan. ! In virtually every report on Drakelow i have seen photo's of objects or places i didnt get too see and i was down there for nearly 10 BLOODY hours !!
PS When you are on a paranormal visit do you get free run of the place or is it more organized ?


----------



## krisan (Dec 4, 2010)

thank you fluffy!

i was there for 7 hours and only saw a tiny fraction of what is there! it was really organized because the leaders were terrified of loosing some of the group! there were 20 of us!


----------



## smiler (Dec 4, 2010)

Ghoulies and Ghostys!!!!!!!!!!,

Sod that, I’m never going into a dark hole ever again.
Smiler


----------

